# Lpg Gas Heating,is it worth changing?



## glic83 (30 Jan 2011)

Im seeing a lot of ads on the tv for calor lpg gas,with the way the oil prices are going would lpg be a good way to go or is it still more expensive than oil?


----------



## Shane007 (31 Jan 2011)

LPG is probably the most expensive form of fuel on the market, not counting "brown" fuels such as coal, peat, etc. Gas prices usually follow oil prices. Oil peaks as does gas. In my opinion, as it has done so before, will drop again and then rise to a peak again, so we panic when it does and breathe a sigh of relief when it comes back down again. Natural gas is the cheapest form of fossil fuel energy, then oil, then electricity, then LPG. Before you decide, make sure you talk to people who have it installed and see what they say.
Before going to the expense of changing, try make your home more efficient, improve your heat losses and improve your heating system. Grants for many improvements are still available, (I hope!!!).


----------



## wbbs (31 Jan 2011)

I have LPG for the past 20 yrs and must say I find it great.   I know it is always considered dearer than oil but I feel I get more value for my euro.   When I built the house I based my decision on having rented a house with oil boiler, I couldn't afford to keep oil in it, I found I was getting no length out of fill and hated the smelly boiler and problems with it.  Now I know things have moved on and boilers are more efficient etc and at the time I did not want the trouble of building a boiler house which I would have needed them.   You never have to watch the level of tank or order it as they automatically check it themselves and fill if needed.

My house is approx 2,500 sq ft dormer, I like lots of heat, gas costs approx 1k p.a. which includes gas hob.   I have never (touch wood!) had a problem with the boiler which is in utility room and in all my time here I have never had to turn the dial on it past 1, it goes to 5, it is normally set between 0-1 which gives fine hot water and radiators (15, just counted them).  Can't imagine how hot things would be if I turned it to 5!


----------



## glic83 (31 Jan 2011)

cheers for the feedback,i was just wondering why calor seem to be pushing the lpg side of this a lot at the mo,wbbs what size boiler do you have in the house?


----------



## wbbs (31 Jan 2011)

Size of boiler?  now theres a question, I presume you mean something to do with output, to be honest I haven't a clue.   Appearance wise it seems quite small to me, it is on the wall by the back door, takes up very little space, approximate size of wall hung kitchen press.  Brand is Potterton, Netaheat Profile.   I'm afraid I don't have any idea of the workings of it, it heats the 15 radiators, various sizes, all are always on except one of attic rooms which has 2 heaters and room gets too hot with both on.   I checked my bills out of curiosity to see if I was right on the cost and I actually got 1 delivery in 2010 and one first week of Jan which almost exactly covered calender year and total cost was 960 which has covered two cold winters.   I also have had it on more than normal this winter as I am not working now.   Looking back over previous years bills the cost has increased as is was less than 500 pounds per year back in the good old days.


----------



## glic83 (31 Jan 2011)

how many hours per day would you have the heating on? and how old is the boiler?is it a condensing model?


----------



## wbbs (31 Jan 2011)

Heat comes on in morning for 30 minutes which I find sufficient to warm up house, wouldnt heat enough water for shower, if I needed shower in morning I would put on immersion for 10-15 mins, between both of them that would give enough water.  Am more inclined to have showers in evening when there is plenty of hot water, alternatively I find if I turn the thermostat to just past the 1 the water gets really hot fast.

Comes on again from 5-9.30 Mon to Fri and weekends on for hour in morning and from 3-9.30.  That is what the timer is set for however I would often override that, for example I have had it on since morning today and turned it off around 8 as I had lit a fire.  

Condensing??? afraid I have no idea, boiler is 20 yrs old this year


----------



## glic83 (31 Jan 2011)

ok if its 20 years old then it wouldnt be condensing,that seems like good value for money from the amount of time u have it on each day to the cost per year,just trying to compare how much oil i use and the cost of oil to your's but its not exact like for like,cheers for the replies wbbs


----------



## wbbs (31 Jan 2011)

I cook a lot too so hob gets lots of use.   

Anytime I read articles on heating it always says gas is dearer than oil but it may be but I think mine is good value, house has normal insulation for its era , in fact upstairs is quite badly insulated as I converted it later and I know it wasnt done well and insulation is a bit skimpy in sides of attic.   Intend to get that looked at soon.  I find the gas very fast to heat the radiators.


----------



## johnnygman (1 Feb 2011)

Dont know how yours is that cheap wbbs, seems like great value.
Mine is costing me a fortune to run and it's a much smaller house than yours.. piped in from central tank that is filled by Calor, average bills this winter, last one €290 for up to Dec that was 2.5 months and next one will be over €400 guaranteed. It is clean and never gives any problem(touch wood) but I certainly feel it's way to expensive and oil is much better value from previous experience..
I would estimate my bill will be double what yours will be for the whole year after this cold winter..


----------



## wbbs (1 Feb 2011)

I dont know either but I think 1k p.a. is more than enough to pay for heat, after all it is not on all year round although would use hob year round obviously.   I think the fact that I never have to turn up the dial past 1 + a bit really helps.   I imagine it would use far more gas at a higher setting.  Set at 1.5 the heaters are too hot to touch and the water in tap would burn you.   I was told by one serviceman that it was a particularly good boiler type so maybe that is the reason.   I have all my bills over the years, will have a look and see what average was other years, deffo 960 for 2010 though.


----------



## johnnygman (1 Feb 2011)

Yea your right, more than enough but mine is still way more expensive...  same as yours not on all year, boiler is even a condensing one, scale goes from 1-10 most I ever turn it up to is 5 and it still goes through Gas like no 2moro... if i wanted rads roasting to touch would have to go about 6-7.. haver seriously considered switching but cost alot up front and the hassle also..Good luck with yours, glad you are happy with it anyway..


----------

